# Lautsprecher abschalten?



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Mein System: C2D E8500 auf Asus P5Q mit einer Sparkle 9800GT.
Daran habe ich einen Samsumng Syncmaster 2494HM; Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 (RC; noch......).
Den Monitor hatte ich bis vor kurzem üer DVI-Kabel angeschlossen, habe aber seit ein paar Tagen ein HDTV-Kabel; ist länger und lässt sich _im _Monitorarm (besser) verlegen.
An der Grafikkarte per - beiliegendem - Adapter, am Monitor direkt.
Hat tatsächlich einen Fortschritt gebracht: das Bild ist detailreicher und die Farben kräftiger.

Das Problem: wenn ich den Rechner oder eine Anwendung mit Audioanteil - bsp. ein Spiel - starte, knackt der Lautsprecher immer recht laut.

Ich finde aber keine Funktion oder Einstellmöglichkeit, wo ich den Lautsprecher des Monitors abstellen kann.

Hat da jemand einen Tip?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## rabit (20. September 2009)

Geh bitte in die Systemsteuerung und dann auf Sound.
Wahrscheilich ist dort dein TV Lautsprecher anls Standard gewählt.
Unter Wiedergabegeräte den Lautsprecher als Standard wählen den du möchtest.
Übernehmen fertig.


----------



## coffinseller (17. März 2011)

Hallo ich habe fast das selbe Problem.

Ich habe meinen Telekom TV Resiver mittels HDMI an den Bildschirm angeschlossen. Bild ist super aber den Ton will ich net über den Monitor ausgeben sondern über meine Soundkarte mittels optischen Kabel.

Problem ist, das man am Resiver nicht einen speziellen Soundausgabekanal wählen kann sondern das der Sound an allen Ausgägen anliegt. Zumindest soweit ich mich jetzt schlau gemacht habe.

Da ich in dem Fall wohl auch nichts am Rechner machen kann ist nun die Frage ob sich da was am Monitor machen lässt, z.B. Stummschaltung oder so - hab da leider auch nix gefunden. Oder ob es nen Adapter gibt der das HDMI Audiosignal Ausfiltert.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe

Edit: Der bildschirm ist natürlich auch mit meinem PC verbunden über DVI sollte das helfen.

Und das mit der Bildquali nehme ich zurück - es gibt ab und an so ein Lila flimmern, das kommt aber vom Resiver das hat nen Kumpel von mir auch. Aber sollte jemand wisen wie man das behebt bin ich für Tipps dankbar.

Edit2: Nun habe das Prob nun soweit gelöst, man konnte den Bildschirm tatsächlich stumm schalten. Mann musste ihn erst lauter machen um ihn dann leiser zu machen. Wieso müssen die auch alle Knöpfe 2 fach belegen.

Nun zum nächsten Problem^^

Ich habe eine Creative X Fi Titanium in meinem PC.  Daran ist mittels eines Glasfasserkabels mein Telekomreciver  angeschlossen und mittels Klinke meine 5.1 Typhon Soundanlage.

Ich  nutze aber größtenteils mein G930 Headset von Logitech zur Soundausgabe  und wollte nun fragen, ob es möglich ist, dass optische Signal vom  Resiver irgendwie von meiner Titanium auf die USB Soundkarte meines  Headsets zu übertragen, so dass ich übers Headset den Reciversound  höhre.


----------

